# صور قتلي ومصابين احداث سيناء , صور شهداء حادث سيناء



## بنت الأكرمين (6 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## بنت الأكرمين (6 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## rania79 (6 أغسطس 2012)

حاجة تحزن بجد
ربنا يرحمهم ويرحمناااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 أغسطس 2012)

*اااه يا رب-- ارحمنا يا رب--  و ارحمهم يا رب دول اولادك-- شباب  مثل الورد-- اولاد بلدنا-*
* عزى اهلهم و احبابهم-- انقظ البلد يا رب*


----------



## zezza (6 أغسطس 2012)

ياااااااااااااا ربى حاجة تحزن و توجع القلب ..شباب زى الورد 
ربنا يرحمهم و يصبر اهلهم 
منهم لله اللى كانوا السبب


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 أغسطس 2012)

*ربنا يرحمهم و يعزى أهاليهم

المهم اللى غايظنى 

إن قبلها بيوم إسرائيل حذرت رعاياها من الوجود فى سيناء 

و قالت إن ح يبقى فيه عمل إرهابى قريب

و دا طبعا معلومات جاية من المخابرات الاسرائيلية

الغريب بأة 

إن إحنا ما عملناش حاجة

يا دى الغباء 

و المصيبة إن الجنود اللى على الجبهة صايمين ..............يا حلاوة 

يعنى لو قامت حرب .............ح تعملوا إيه

ياريت الناس تتعلم درس

*


----------



## grges monir (6 أغسطس 2012)

شىء محزن مؤسف جدا الذى حدث
كما انة دلالة خطيرة على تجرؤ اجرامى غير معتاد على قواتنا المسلحة
هيبة الدولة انتهت ويريدون تدمير هيبة الجيش ايضا


----------



## man4truth (6 أغسطس 2012)

*ربنا يرحمهم ويعزي اهاليهم
لكى الله يا بلدى
الى متى يتحكم فيكى الشيطان بدينه الدموى اللذى لا يشبع من الدماء 
وكله بما لا يخالف شرع الله
الى متى يذبح المسلميين كل ما هو غير مسلم وايضا يتصارعون ويقتلون بعضهم باسم الله
اسم الله اللذى يزعمون انهم يعرفونه
يقتلون باسمه
لا اظن ان الله الحقيقى يامر بان نقتل بعضنا
من يامر بالقتل والتعذيب وتقطيع الأيادى والأرجل
من يامر بالجهاد والحرب بل ويفرضه على كل بشر
لا يمكن ان يكون اله
الأله الذى يأمر بهذا فى كتابه ما هو الا الشيطان
الأله الذى يعذب البشر ويزيد من معاناتهم هو الشيطان
ليت اخوتى واحبائى المسلميين يدركون ما هو الأله الحقيقى
ليتهم يفتحون اعينهم ليروا الحقيقة التى اظلم الشيطان عيونهم عنها
ربنا ينور عيونهم*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (6 أغسطس 2012)

المؤسف والمحزن والمبكى كيف يفعل هذا مسلمون مع مسلمين فى شهر رمضان وقت اذان المغرب اسرائيل لا تفعل هذا هل هذه الرحمة فى شهر الصيام انا حزين جدا على كل الشهداء وربنا يصبر اهلهم


----------



## The Antiochian (6 أغسطس 2012)

*الرحمة للشهداء
جهاد على مزاج الصهاينة
لكن ما رأي كلاب الإخوان بأن يسموا الإرهابيين بالجيش المصري الكر فهو اسم أطلقوه على كل إرهابي يقتل جندياً
*


----------



## Twin (6 أغسطس 2012)

*مش عارف اقول ايه ... *
*



*​


----------

